# Would this be overstepping my boundaries?



## Katie9715 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm a 17-year-old photographer looking to potentially start making a little money off my hobby. My favorite radio station sponsors free concerts during the summer. It's virtually impossible to get a good camera angle with anything but a smartphone, as the concerts are always very crowded. I have some concert experience with a local music school, and I think they're pretty good pictures. 

So, here's my actual question:
Would it be overstepping my boundaries to contact the radio station hosting the concerts and ask for better access in the name of photography? I've seen other photographers at these events and certainly don't have the equipment they do, but I've gotta learn somehow, right?

Here are some of my other concert pictures


----------



## 407370 (Jul 1, 2015)

Dont ask dont get.
Contact the organisers and ask for a photographers pass. If they ask for money tell them you have no budget and ask for a freebie.
Dont be shy, you will be amazed how helpful people can be if approached in a polite, professional manner.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2015)

Go for it. Ask them, most definitely.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2015)

The worst they can say is, "NO!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Katie9715 (Jul 1, 2015)

My primary concern is that the venue has a 9 0'clock curfew for the under-21 crowd, of which I am a part. These concerts never end until 10:30 or 11, so I don't know if there would be an issue there. If anyone has had similar experiences, I'd love to hear what happened.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't see how it's overstepping your bounds.
In the words of Shia LaBeouf "just do it"


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 2, 2015)

Go for it,its not over stepping asking.Now if you asked to take over the lead singers position, then maybe that would be reaching a bit.


----------



## acparsons (Jul 2, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm out and about, I stumble on various events. When i ask if I can get in, they usually ask for a business card. A business card is a handy thing to have. When I plan on going to an event and want to get a press pass, I check online to see if there is a press registration or send the contact an email.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2015)

Katie9715 said:


> .. I think they're pretty good pictures.


Go talk to them in person.  I recommend that you take along your four strongest photographs to show them what you are capable of.


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2015)

chuasam said:


> In the words of Shia LaBeouf "just do it"


Or the words of American criminal Gary Gilmore.
Gilmore's last 3 words when he was executed on January 17, 1977 were, "Just do it.".
Shia LaBeouf was born 1986.

American Advertising executive Dan Weiden was inspired by Gilmore's last words when he used the phrase "Just Do It" for a Nike ad campaign slogan started in 1988 that dramatically increased Nike's market share over the next 10 years.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 2, 2015)

I think it might help to have a purpose for what you want to do. Even if it's not for example for your school's newspaper or yearbook it might help to have some project you're working on so they know that you want to learn and develop skills. If the first thing you say is that you want to make money at this, that might be a deal breaker right there. Seems like depending on what it is, sports and events can attract a lot of people with cameras who just want access or want a pass to get in free. Find out their policies on camera usage, there may be restrictions on using photos shot at their events.

I agree with being prepared to show them maybe 5-10 of your best photos. Seems like you may have been shooting from a vantage point where there were a lot of people in the way so I'd think about that when you choose photos, what is portfolio worthy. Some have distractions like the edge of an object or another person, others have a person or instrument chopped off; some could benefit from some cropping, one like DSC350 is a nice 'clean' shot. You seem to have done well with the stage lighting and seem to be seeing some good moments. I would encourage you to work on your framing and how you use space in your images, notice your backgrounds. It might be good to show more diversity than just photos from a couple of concerts. See if there are any other events this summer where attendees can take pictures just to get in some practice and add to your portfolio.

If this is something you want to do eventually you might want to take a look at professional photographers organizations' websites like American Society of Media Photographers or PPA to start getting some idea of what is involved in doing work as a photographer and how to license usage of your work for editorial or retail/commercial use. I'm not sure if they have any programs for students but have info. available to the public. (And I'd give people a way to license usage or purchase a print of your photos, I wouldn't have an option for freebies, and being under 18 your parents might have to sign off on any licensing etc.)

Even if they say no (which might be due to protecting their 'product', I've seen that in sports), accept it in a mature way; you never know if you may get another opportunity in the future and you want them to remember you in a positive way. Maybe look into something at school or at a community art center where you can take a class or get involved in something to help you learn. Maybe you could then find someone to work with you on streamlining your work into a portfolio. Keep looking for opportunities and practicing.


----------



## vfotog (Jul 3, 2015)

407370 said:


> Dont ask dont get.
> Contact the organisers and ask for a photographers pass. If they ask for money tell them you have no budget and ask for a freebie.
> Dont be shy, you will be amazed how helpful people can be if approached in a polite, professional manner.




Budget for a photo pass?  Who charges for a photo pass for music? No legitimate organization.


----------



## vfotog (Jul 3, 2015)

Katie9715 said:


> My primary concern is that the venue has a 9 0'clock curfew for the under-21 crowd, of which I am a part. These concerts never end until 10:30 or 11, so I don't know if there would be an issue there. If anyone has had similar experiences, I'd love to hear what happened.



You're getting some bad advice. Maybe no one else here shoots any music. There are some issues here, and your age IS the biggest. Sure you can ask if you can shoot the show. But usually passes are handed out sparingly, and it generally depends on what you can do for them. How is it an advantage to let you in the pit? As you want to shoot to learn, and you really do need to learn quite a bit about shooting shows, that's not something that helps them. Nowadays, passes usually aren't issued to someone just hoping to develop skills or expand their portfolios. Usually the photogs are shooting for a publication, and the station probably has experienced people shooting for them.

    Concert photography today almost always involves releases that spell out what you can shoot, where you can shoot from, who you are shooting for, and most importantly, who retains what rights to the images. It's a legal document. Not only are you part of the under-21 crowd, you are under 18. You are too young to legally enter into a contract. Releases are usually presented right before the show; if the station was to agree to this, which is unlikely, you'd need a parent there to sign the contract as you are a minor. 

    If you do ask about doing this, it's really important you let the station know before you talk about anything else that you are a minor. Realistically, they can't wave the venue's age requirement. 21 and up generally means there is alcohol involved. Liquor license regulations are strict, and as a minor, you can't be there. The venue isn't going to risk the ramifications of having a 17 yr old on the premises. the station would be foolish to risk their relationship with the venue...  and you definitely don't want to lie about your age. That'll only make it less likely that you will ever get taken seriously at this. 

    I don't know what state you are in, so I don't know how big these concerts are. Even if you were old enough to ask and possibly get into these events, I'd hold off. Passes are generally arranged by email; normally by the publication you would be shooting for. If on spec, you'd send a link to your website, portfolio, etc. I would HIGHLY recommend waiting, and doing a lot more practicing until you have a much stronger set of images to present. Shoot events you can get access to like school events. You are just starting and have to learn more about framing and especially exposure.  Take some of that time to work on developing your post production skills. There are an awful lot of blue and red images on that page. 

     As for making a little money on music photography, the key word is little. It's an area that is in serious trouble and getting worse every day. Bands starting out will say they don't have the budget, big bands want images for free and all your rights, and fans think they don't have to pay and will swipe images...

      I'm not trying to be mean, but I'm being real.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 3, 2015)

I agree with vfotog and would suggest you look for shows and venues that you can legally work and get experience. The shots you have now are not going to impress I'm afraid. You show a pretty good eye for framing and timing but you're not getting the shot lighted.........


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 3, 2015)

Good point about passes etc. I've done sports and usually you have to go thru the PR/media director and have to have a reason (besides getting behind the scenes or hanging out in places not open to the public! - which is I think what a venue often has people wanting to do...). So usually depending on the level of sport it isn't typical that passes or credentials are issued to individuals (unless they are a local blogger or working freelance and getting photos in the local paper regularly, etc.). 

There's a town in my area that has summer outdoor concerts in a local park, free and open to the public. I haven't looked into their policies for cameras or photo usage but for something local it probably depends on what the concert organizers allow.

If a radio station sponsors yours, try their website, or see who actually organizes and runs the event and if they have a website. There may be someone listed who handles PR/media relations. In my experience local teams have interns etc. so they might(?) allow a student to get some experience (but they'd probably have to work thru the school or have a staff person act as a mentor, etc.). When I had credentials I had to sign off on an agreement that I accepted any risks of being in close proximity of the playing surface etc. so your parents would probably have to sign something accepting responsibility for your safety or actions, etc. 

Maybe once school starts there would be an opportunity doing local school (or church?) concerts, etc. Or covering a local concert for your school paper.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 11, 2015)

You can ask but it may not be up to them. Some music acts control the photography of their performances and use. For instance WKRP is hosting a concert for "Big Name Band". They grant you a pass to take photos but you can't do anything with them because the big band had the radio station sign contracts that all photography has to go through their management company. It can get confusing. 

Just stick with local bands since you can't sell anything you take of musicians with large record labels behind them. Licensing images of celebrities is a whole other can of worms.


----------

